

Porting Linux to a new processor architecture, Part 1 - vezzy-fnord
https://lwn.net/Articles/654783/

======
buserror
I can relate to the article; I've been working for a year to make a new ARM
based SoC architecture for a vendor, mostly for industrial purpose. It's
already quite a chunk of work. Just designing the clock tree, pinmux, fancy
DMA -- let alone the individual 'custom' IPs for peripherals is enough to keep
a handful of dev busy for a while!

But, I have to say, it's quite fun too!

~~~
mmastrac
Does ARM have a good device configuration story yet? Last time I worked in
ARM/Linux everything was done through the "board" model where you basically
just hard-coded devices you expected to exist.

I thought that Microsoft was bringing UEFI/ACPI to ARM but TBH I haven't kept
up.

~~~
kelleyk
Have you heard of Device Tree? Linux supports it on the x86, ARM, and PPC
architectures, among others.

([http://events.linuxfoundation.org/sites/events/files/slides/...](http://events.linuxfoundation.org/sites/events/files/slides/petazzoni-
device-tree-dummies.pdf),
[http://www.devicetree.org/Main_Page](http://www.devicetree.org/Main_Page),
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Device_tree](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Device_tree),
[http://elinux.org/Device_Tree](http://elinux.org/Device_Tree))

